# electrical



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

hopefully i can explain this right iam not the best at wiring. on my lay out i have been hooking up alot of accessories. iam getting aot of wires connectted to the bdase stud and 15v stud i i have 5 transformeries 2 small ones, 350 watt , 190 watt both are dualls and a 90 single i think. is there a way i ican have one wire from each post go into a not sure of the word for it. another connectoy then tie in all the wiries that belong in th base then middle post and the 15v. so i wont have all the wirers on the post studs. hopefully i explained well. AL thanks


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Under the table, I use machine bolts and nuts under the table. I run a wire from the base post to the bolts and then attached accessories to the same bolt. I do this for the 16 post also.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok sounds good thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For temporary layouts I run one wire from each transformer post to a convenient point under the layout. I then pigtail splice the incoming wires to it and secure the splice with a standard wire nut.
For permanent layouts I recommend terminal strips or soldered splices. Here is an example of one of my barrier style terminal strips with removable jumpers used to tie terminals together horizontally. The metal jumpers are visible across the bottom.
The small capacitor in the upper right is used to put the high frequency Legacy signal on both rails of the two rail layout.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i asume the black is the base so run a wire from the base the those conectors and the tie in the acceries and the button for for talking station logger etc etc. Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, in this picture Black is the Base Post wire. This is just one of MANY terminal strips under the layout. There are about 30 connections to the Black wire in total. This is a permanent layout, it would be way too much work for just a temporary setup.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

If you don't mind i'am going to pick your brain on how you did this i like how it is nice and neat and organized. Know the wire black from base post to terminal connector. Then when i hook up the bottons black wire and yellow conect does it batter on the order. The middle post on transformer leave that as is. Hope you dont mind me asking all these questions. I appreciate it. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The terminal strip I photographed is all track power. The black wires are Base post. The complication is, I have a total of 8 power districts (transformers) so the white, red, orange, green and blue wires each connect to a 7V to 15V post on a different transformer. The Base Posts are all tied together. The Blue wire with White stripe feeds a Block Power controller that turns a section of the Blue Power District On and Off. It is complicated.
This layout will be with me for the rest of my life so I figured it was worth the time and expense to do it right. The tagging and color coding make trouble shooting a breeze.
All accessories are powered from one of seven dedicated power supplies, not from the track power supplies. That is primarily because the accessories need different voltages to function. I know I am not fully answering your questions, just keep asking what you want to know.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok. I will my layout is permanent. Thankyou


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of the 25 position Accessory terminal strips. These are called Euro blocks, I do not like them. It would have been better to use all barrier strips. The second picture is the color code chart and the loads supplied from each of the seven Accessory Power Supplies. As you can start to see, this is a lot of work.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks that helps.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is a pic of the ones you have the very first picture i did an example on my work bench with my 766 guilford station one wire on track base then opposite side of track then took another wire connected to base to connected to terminal strip then took wire from button to opposite side of terminal. Then yellow wire from button to 3rd post on trans former and it worked. The second terminal strip do i remove jumpers here is a pick


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Your terminal strips do not appear to have any jumpers across the barriers. As configured each terminal is one wire in, one wire out. The "U" shaped metal jumpers on mine electrically connect across the barrier to allow for more than one wire out. Mine are set up with the "U" strap for one wire in, three out. That was all we needed on the terminal strip in the picture. These terminal strips are also available with a long metal strap that connects all the terminals electrically, that would allow one wire in,17 out.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok if you look at the smaller one i do have jumpers going across so on the second one i dont so put a wire going across on top


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, I missed the solid copper wire across the top when I first looked.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is a different one will that work. E large picture


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks amflyer did one trans forme the upper level track..i soldered the wires on track this time i used 18 gauge . then i used same wire to connect to transformer to strip connect.
Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sounds like you are putting a lot of work into this electrical upgrade.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes just want it easier to add and neat as i can


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well amflyer still wiring but it coming along like you said alot of work but it is worth it . i do about hour a night plus other things i do. Lots of wire's hanging. Lol
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You have a lot more initiative than I do!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

just to let you know al most done with the electrical re wire. if there is a next time on building a layout i will make sure i do the wiring right. but what iam doing know is worth it looks neater organise. like i know what iam doing. lol AL


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well i finished the wiring what a differents all 3 trains they fly around the track at half speed before it was almost full throttle thankyou amflyer. It was worth it. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good to hear the trains now run better. I know it was a lot of work to rewire the track power.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I use those barrier strips. On the main one I have one of those long metal strips to connect all posts. As you said Tom, 1 wire in and 15 out although you said 17. If I need to add some more connecting wires I have I think 3 open posts. Been a while since I looked at it. That one wire in sure cleans up the wiring. The ones going out are easy to trace. Before I discovered the one metal piece barrier strip I had jumper wires to connect the posts. That strip is still in use.

Kenny


----------

